# Help! My Groomer groomed my Maltese like a Bichon Frise and I'm worried his coat is ruined!



## Milesthemaltese (Mar 21, 2018)

Our regular groomer left and the new groomer somehow fluffed up my pup's hair into a full poof! I didn't know his coat could do that and it's difficult to describe the odd texture but she somehow stripped out all the silkiness and made him into a complete puffball. She even made his head poof up (and cut it oddly) and his legs look like a Bichon's. Any thoughts on whether his coat can be saved or should I have him shaved and start over?

Here are some photos.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, just let the hair grow back 😁 But I think he looks adorable anyhow.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

He is so very cute and adorable!!!
His coat will grow out and be fine. I might suggest using deep conditioner when you bath him. That will help get the silkiness back and make daily brushing so much easier.
I am looking forward to seeing many more pictures of your adorable little guy!
🐶 🐾🌷


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hair grows back. I think it looks great though, pretty much like a puppy cut.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

While he looks adorable, I understand the "groomer regret feeling." It is all too common. Sometimes I think "am I being blunt enough in what I am asking for? Did I bring a photo? Where am I not communicating?" Because I don't think it is always my groomer's fault (I used to get horrific cuts even on my own hair.) I even recently got a very bad haircut myself---just awful. I did not say anything (but I bit half my tongue off) because my stylist had just gotten word that someone she really cared about was dying (in fact she died the next day). So it may be many things---the ? is how to handle it. I intend to tell my stylist at some point that I felt I need to go someplace else "in the mean-time" to reshape the cut---but that day would not have been the best timing. 
A couple of yrs. ago I asked the dog's groomer "did you cut both dogs hair this time or did someone else cut Lisi (she has a helper but she knows I want HER to do both cuts)? She asked me why I was asking & I said "because if you cut Lisi it was not your usual great cut & I did not like it." She ended up giving me a discount when I came to pick them up & the next time she did a proper job. I do speak pretty bluntly & she knows now that it isn't personal.
So, try to think of ways you can communicate clearely, but don't be afraid to say it is not meeting your expectations.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks adorable! I'd love this look on my maltese, but he has such a thin coat


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

Orla said:


> He looks adorable! I'd love this look on my maltese, but he has such a thin coat


Same here! He looks like a little teddy bear. So cute! But my Bardie's hair is very fine as well. Sometimes I get his head to look a little like that though. It's thicker up there.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Milesthemaltese said:


> Our regular groomer left and the new groomer somehow fluffed up my pup's hair into a full poof! I didn't know his coat could do that and it's difficult to describe the odd texture but she somehow stripped out all the silkiness and made him into a complete puffball. She even made his head poof up (and cut it oddly) and his legs look like a Bichon's. Any thoughts on whether his coat can be saved or should I have him shaved and start over?
> 
> Here are some photos.


I think it is just that his hair is short. He certainly looks good in the cut. 

Lainie


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

zooeysmom said:


> Yeah, just let the hair grow back 😁 But I think he looks adorable anyhow.


He is so cute, When he gets wet it will lay down.


----------



## Luckymommy (Apr 18, 2021)

Happinesstogo said:


> I think it is just that his hair is short. He certainly looks good in the cut.
> 
> Lainie


It is just the blow dryer they used


----------

